

What I've learnt from giving and receiving product feedback - revorad
http://giniji.com/hrishi/product_feedback.html

======
revorad
This is the first blog post I've submitted to HN. I've learnt a lot here and
am trying to give something back by sharing what I've learnt. Any comments
appreciated!

